# Much prefer tubes



## pmatty77 (Jun 12, 2011)

Am using 1745 single tubes and am much preferring them over bands,it seems much easier to line the tubes up and my accuracy is getting much better,only problem is bands now seem even harder to shoot


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I know a frame maker in Wirral.

I also prefer tubes. Some for the same reason. If you're shooting 9.5 try 1842's.


----------



## pmatty77 (Jun 12, 2011)

I bought one of someone in Bootle (Liverpool) but only know of the odd other eccentric using "Catty's" on Wirral


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

John's your man.


----------



## pmatty77 (Jun 12, 2011)

Is that the fella i got mine off?,well made and very reasonable price,i got a Pfs off him as well


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

He does great work esp. His pfs' and great bargains. Very underated.


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

With tubes I've not the same consistency that I have with bands. But hey YMMV and also i'm plenty time to deep experiment in tubes.

Tubes that I really love in Chinese classic slings!


----------

